# Looking for



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

An ENT specialist.. preferable local to me or Maadi.

Any recommendations are welcome


thanks
Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Best to set up with one at As Salam International hospital on the Corniche (Maadi side). Set up with expat liaison officer (Amira - 01006023095). You will need your passport. Good if you have a Metlife Alico card, then you get a hospital card, and the admin is done.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Best to set up with one at As Salam International hospital on the Corniche (Maadi side). Set up with expat liaison officer (Amira - 01006023095). You will need your passport. Good if you have a Metlife Alico card, then you get a hospital card, and the admin is done.




Thanks, I will try and find out who the specialist is there.. I have already been seen by a specialist who I am not happy with, would hate to turn up and find the same man lol


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks, I will try and find out who the specialist is there.. I have already been seen by a specialist who I am not happy with, would hate to turn up and find the same man lol


 Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think my brain is mush.. spoke to a friend about the problem and she asked why I hadn't gone to see another friends husband as he is an ENT specialist..


----------

